

Mega Man 2's Soundtrack Played Live, To a Live Speed Run [Video] - jader201
http://wii.ign.com/articles/121/1216683p1.html

======
jeffool
Joshua Morse did a wonderful Mega Man album on OC Remix, I recommend it:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqaiuA776Mo>

That said, I wouldn't consider this HN worthy, but thanks.

~~~
jader201
To me, what makes it HN worthy is the band playing synchronously with a live
speed run through the game, shown on the screen in the background. Not sure
that I've seen that done before, which makes it pretty epic IMO.

